# Another wineador prefab kit



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Forrest inst the only one. Looks like Chucks work and he went with Whynter.
.
Amazon.com: Whynter CHC-251S Stainless Steel Cigar Cooler Humidor, 2.5 Cubic Feet: Appliances


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice, like to see some competition. It says that the whole package ships at 50lbs, I don't have a wineador but that seems awfully light for drawers and the wineador, no?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Naw, not really. The winecoolers are pretty darn light and dry SC isn't much more than balsa wood with 2 drawers and 4 shelves, not much to them. Now the Eurocave is another story, its solid as a rock and feels like it when my 50+ butt unloaded it out of the SUV and into the house. Had it not been for those moving men sliders you put under the feet I would not have been able to get it in.

This is free shipping too.

Note the Partagas box LOL

Last photo is showing a baby brother.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

I'm no where near the point of needing this much storage, but I'm curious what's the average cost difference of buying a prefab like this vs. converting one yourself?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, it depends on what you can get your wineador for and what type of internal configuration you want (drawers Vs shelves). The prefab unit uses 2 drawers and 4 shelves if you want more drawers and have to acquire the wineador at full retail you would end-up paying more. If you want that same configuration and get a wine cooler off CL you could probably save some money, but as you know you would be waiting a while for your order.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Yeah, it depends on what you can get your wineador for and what type of internal configuration you want (drawers Vs shelves). The prefab unit uses 2 drawers and 4 shelves if you want more drawers and have to acquire the wineador at full retail you would end-up paying more. If you want that same configuration and get a wine cooler off CL you could probably save some money, but as you know you would be waiting a while for your order.


I think if/when I decide to go this route I'll end up building my own drawers and shelves. I've done some carpentry I think I could pull it off for personal use. I've considered honing my skills and selling them myself, but the prices I've seen for SC just don't seem worth it.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Baby version too
Amazon.com: Whynter CHC-120S Stainless Steel Cigar Cooler Humidor, 1.2 Cubic Feet: Appliances

Pretty Sweet. If someone sold these prefab all drawer'd up, I'd hop on it pretty fast if this is what the pricing looks like.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

There's a new baby NewAir offering as well that I discovered when the site was down. Great to see all these pre-fab choices coming to market.

NewAir CC-121E 250 Count Cigar Cooler


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> There's a new baby NewAir offering as well that I discovered when the site was down. Great to see all these pre-fab choices coming to market.
> 
> NewAir CC-121E 250 Count Cigar Cooler


Yep that's in line with the price for a decent humidor that holds that many sticks. Only they are out of stock so apparently they are waiting on their drawers from Forest as well.

BWAAAAAHAAAAAAA!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Only they are out of stock so apparently they are waiting on their drawers from Forest as well.
> 
> BWAAAAAHAAAAAAA!


*LOL!* that is *exactly* the first thing I thought to myself as well! :mrgreen:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

hmmm...Id buy it if it came with all those CC boxes full inside....just sayin'


----------



## jimmyv723 (Jul 2, 2014)

Was able to get my NewAir prefab unit while they were in stock and it's all set up and really liking it a lot. As far as price goes for the prefab vs buying the unit then getting the same drawer setup it breaks down something like this. 

Prefab unit is about $450 with free shipping

Regular 280e unit is about $240 with free shipping
Drawer and shelf setup is about $150 with shipping

So about $60 difference but you're also not having to wait for anything and another benefit is the inside already smells like cedar and doesn't have the plastic smell you need to get rid of. Plus with rush shipping on the shelves and drawers being another $80 to get them in a couple weeks it pushes the price above the prefab unit. 

I was lucky enough to grab one around the beginning of July (had August 2nd as back in stock date) while checking to see if they were back in stock and they had a 4th of July coupon for 25% off. Couldn't pass it up and they shipped it out the next day and had it within a week. Definitely a great early BDay present to myself and been having fun stocking it up.

There's always the option to get the regular unit and then just get cedar trays to put on the metal shelves too. Some on here have done that and it looks nice. I just couldn;t pass up the deal with the 25% off on the prefab unit so jumped on that.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

jimmyv723 said:


> Was able to get my NewAir prefab unit while they were in stock and it's all set up and really liking it a lot. As far as price goes for the prefab vs buying the unit then getting the same drawer setup it breaks down something like this.
> 
> Prefab unit is about $450 with free shipping
> 
> ...


PICTURES?


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

jimmyv723 said:


> There's always the option to get the *regular unit and then just get cedar trays to put on the metal shelves* too. Some on here have done that and it looks nice. I just couldn;t pass up the deal with the 25% off on the prefab unit so jumped on that.


Yes this is what I have done while waiting on my drawers from Forrest.



The trays are 10 bucks each from Cheap Humidors and are well built.

Only downside is the trays are only 7 1/2" front to back so there is unused space on the metal wire shelf behind the trays.
With mine fully stocked I only have about 200+/- sticks in it and its full.
With the full drawers Im looking to at least double its capacity.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

For Drawers only in this cooler I can attest they hold on the average of 100 sticks to a drawer. If you favor petite coronas even more and if 90 RG presidentes well a lot less. Robustos and Belicosos gives you the 100.


----------



## Classicguy2013 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello rob I am new to the cigar seen and was going to be doing some up grades because for me when I do something I go full speed ahead with what ever it is and would like to know what type of setup you have an this i ask because I will be building a new setup for my new home and just was wondering about some of the things i see you guys talking about like the Johnson control.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

The set up I have is known as the Money Pit! LOL Just kidding.

I have a Eurocave 250 bottle wineador, a NewAir280E wineador, an Adorini 100 count, an art deco 60 count and a treasure dome. The last two are looking for new masters.

NewAir with Adorini sitting on top.










EuroCave










Dont have any photos of the others.


----------



## Classicguy2013 (Jun 20, 2014)

So the new air and the small one needs a new home if so will the drawers come with it or what and if so give a $$ and I will let you know I am new to the forum but not this type of other things.. looks real good.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Classicguy2013 said:


> So the new air and the small one needs a new home if so will the drawers come with it or what and if so give a $$ and I will let you know I am new to the forum but not this type of other things.. looks real good.


Me thinks you misread that.


----------



## Cigar44 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am thinking of buying the Whynter-CHC-251S Winador. My buddy just got one and it appears to be better quality then some of the separate kits. Has anyone purchased one of these? I really don't have the time to get the separate pieces and put it all together myself.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Me thinks you misread that.


Me thinks you would be right! Whats going to be finding a new home is the Treasure dome and the 60 count. Both good humis, just trying to get it down to the wineadors and one to smoke out of .


----------

